# Cobweb Revisited Feb 2014



## cunningplan (Feb 18, 2014)

When yawning-cat said she didn't have a clue where she was going in my Hobbit House thread, she really didn't, I wanted to surprise her and thankfully the loved both locations. This one again was thanks to mockingbird  and as some of my photos didn't come out the first time I decided to have a second look and take yawning with me. 
I think she really should start her own thread as her photos beat mine again  but I think they will be tagged on mine. The last couple of mine are my first attempts at HDR, I haven't overcooked them and hope you like them.

full set here
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157640690933165/















































































HDR (Created on a free program and I admit not the best)














Thanks for looking and thanks to mockingbird


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 18, 2014)

Was looking forward to seeing this place again, there seems to be such sadness here. For a first attempt at HDR iyour pictures are very good.


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 18, 2014)

Glad to see cobweb again mate, done a good job on this aswel!
The last few shots are my favourite as you already know cheers mate!


----------



## woodland pixie (Feb 19, 2014)

Lovely! I particularly like the suitcase on the chair and the sewing machine


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 19, 2014)

Wonderful great pics,Amazing I bought The Butterfly Ball for my daughter in the 70,s great book.


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 19, 2014)

Looks a real interesting place that and cracking shots of it too . Thanks for sharing


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 19, 2014)

Some great shots there, love the 3rd from last!
thanks.


----------



## yawning_cat (Feb 19, 2014)

I have to say the day of adventure with Mr.Plan was a flippin good one, wrapped in secrecy until we reached each venue it all just added to the excitement of the day. 
Cobweb cottage did seem to have an air of mystery and sadness about it, clearly a well loved family home in its day and it seems its met a somehow unusual end due the stuff that nestles within its walls - maybe i'm just speculating, but it was a great visit none the less!
Hope you like the photos, I think Mr.Plan has captured some beauties !





























































http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa306/yawning_cat/DSC_8397.jpg[/IMG

[ATTACH=full]152011[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]152012[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]152013[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]152014[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]152015[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]152016[/ATTACH]

(I seem to have a lot of pictures of chairs . . . . . I'm not obsessed, I think chairs can tell a lot of stories!!)


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Feb 19, 2014)

lovely location, lovely photos..


----------



## krela (Sep 1, 2014)

Opened for updates...


----------



## cunningplan (Sep 1, 2014)

After being at Crookham for such a short time, I decided to take onmyown to Cobweb on the way home. As soon as I walked in I could see something was wrong as the first room was empty of all the books and dolls and other stuff other than the table and cupboard  Then I found the sewing machine and hat had also gone, but OMO found these hidden away.
It was sad to see as it was my first ever residential place I went into and was given to me by mockingbird.
onmyown didn't even take his camera out of his bag (But said today he wish he had taken a few for himself) and I only took a few what is left 

I have added them on the end of my flickr album where you can see what it was like before
https://www.flickr.com/photos/cunningplan/sets/72157640690933165/
and my first visit photos here
https://www.flickr.com/photos/cunningplan/sets/72157638357080415/









































That's it  even the trainers on the windowsill have been cleaned off of all the cobwebs


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 2, 2014)

Sad to see indeed chap, i dont remember any broken glass either from my report on here ages ago...
Its not well hidden but looks very lived in from the front until close inspection, sad it will be demolished soon but you got some final shots of the place to remember it by


----------

